# Corrosion Protection



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

On reels with removable reel seats always remove them and apply marine grease to the body of the reel and screws before assembly. Shown is a Penn 50WVSW 2-speed only a year old. On Shimano Tiagra's and others with a riveted seat spray CorrosionX inside to flush out the saltwater. I've seen them just as bad.


----------



## johnD (Jul 24, 2009)

Good stuff ,something a lot of people overlook. I can't say enough about corrosionX products , reelX is the only lube the bearings in my spinning reels get. :thumbsup:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I only get down to the saltwater for one week and a couple of weekends a year.

Before each trip down, all rods are cleaned and waxed with Meguire's carnauba car wax. Reels are torn down, cleaned and lubed. 

After each day of fishing, all rods/reels (whether used or not) are flushed with fresh water, wiped down and sprayed with Ardent Reel Guard.

Upon returning home, all rods are washed and waxed again. Reels torn down and lubed. And then sprayed with Reel Guard again before storage. Some are used weekly and get cleaned again every two months or so. Some go in the closet. Not much need for a 6/0 for bass around here. haha

Maybe it's overkill, but they all look new. Some are more than 10 years old.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That will sure keep them new..!! 

After a day trolling all my reels/rods get a light spray of Salt Away after flushing the engines. Then they are washed with the boat soap and the soft mit.

At least that's what they do. I head straight into the A/C..!!


----------

